# Chocolate and nuts



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I've recently been to New York City where I found the "third-wave" coffee shop espresso blends were more chocolate & nuts than the fruits & florals I find in London shops. I brought back a bag of Joe Waverly blend

http://joecoffeeshop.myshopify.com/collections/coffee/products/the-waverly-joe-espresso

but now that's gone I'm wondering if I can find a similar blend from a UK roaster. Suggestions would be appreciated.

Matt


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

There doesnt seem to be much info regarding tasting notes for the blend you link to.

Do you drink it as a straight espresso or do you add milk?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Both. In milk, it is a rich dark chocolate with a hint of walnuts. As espresso, it was intense dark chocolate with a sort of fruity uplift at the finish. As I recall, this season's blend was made of beans from Columbia and Peru.

Matt


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Give rave a try.

Their mocha Java blend is very good as is their Chatswood blend. Both of which should suit your needs


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Rave Signature blend. More milk choc than dark choc with sweet almonds.


----------

